#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Invensys SimSci-Esscor PRO/II 9.0

## petrofars2

PRO/II process simulation software is a steady-state simulator enabling improved process design and operational analysis. It is designed to perform rigorous mass and energy balance calculations for a wide range of chemical processes.

About Us

Invensys Operations Management is a leading provider of automation and information technologies, systems, software solutions, services and consulting to global manufacturing and infrastructure industries. The marketplace knows us from our premier brands  Avantis, Eurotherm, Foxboro, IMServ, InFusion, SimSci-Esscor, Triconex and Wonderware. Our solutions, which are used by more than 40,000 clients in over 200,000 plants and facilities around the world, include control and measurement instrumentation; safety, critical and distributed control systems; a wide range of real-time operations management software; and professional services.

About SimSci-Esscor

For 40 years, SimSci-Esscors advanced applications have improved asset performance and utilization with integrated simulation, optimization, training, and process control software and services. Spanning the entire lifecycle of modern processing facilities, customers range from the novice user to executive expert within a variety of industries, including oil and gas exploration and production, petroleum refining, petrochemical and specialty chemical manufacturing, power generation, EPC, and more. Benefit from software products, solutions and services that minimize capital demands, optimize facility performance and maximize investment returns.

About PRO/II Comprehensive Process Simulation

PRO/II process simulation software is a steady-state simulator enabling improved process design and operational analysis. It is designed to perform rigorous mass and energy balance calculations for a wide range of chemical processes.

Spanning oil & gas separation to reactive distillation, PRO/II offers the chemical, petroleum, natural gas, solids processing and polymer industries the most comprehensive process simulation solution available today.

Key Benefits

- Rigorously evaluate process improvements before committing to costly capital projects
- Improve plant yields through the optimization of existing plant processes
- Cost effectively assess, document and comply with environmental requirements
- Accelerate process troubleshooting
- Detect and remedy process bottlenecks

Key Capabilities

- Refining applications: heavy oil processing, crude preheating, crude distillation, FCC main and coker fractionator, naphtha splitter and stripper, sour water stripper, sulfuric and HF acid alkylation
- Oil & Gas Processing applications: amine sweetening, cascade refrigeration, compressor trains, deethanizar, demethanizer, gas dehydration, hydrate formation/inhibition
- Chemicals/Petrochemical applications: ethylene fractionation, C3 splitting, aromatic separation, cyclohexanes, MTBE separation, naphthalene recovery, olefin and oxygenate production and propylene chlorination
- Chemical applications: ammonia synthesis, azeotropic distillation, biofuels, crystallation, dehydration, electrolytes, inorganics, liquid-liquid extraction, phenol distillation, solids handling
- Polymer applications: free radical polymerization, step-growth polymerization, copolymers
- Pharmaceutical applications: batch distillation & reaction

Thanks to scutter 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Invensys SimSci-Esscor PRO/II 9.0

----------


## aseptman

petrofars2, thanks for the post. But facing prob while instal with windows_7. There is a problem while registering lib files. also no flexxxLM floder created on C drive. also how to replace xxxxxxxx in lic file etc..
can u pl guide or email sir.

----------


## juliojuarezperez

Invensys SimSci-Esscor PRO/II 
My friend, help me 
Discribe your installation this soft...please   :Calm:

----------


## aconcagua

Install program, select flexlm 9.5, into the blank rectangle write the name of your PC( go to my PC, right click, select properties, look at PC-name, select it and paste it on the blank rectangle)
Once the program is installed, copy the folder Flexlm into the folder where yo have installed the software. follow the instructions on the picture attached at the ******** and on the text note.
Regards.

----------


## poomins

the license does not work. I could not start server

----------


## aconcagua

Open ipassi.lic by notepad, you will see in the first line: SERVER PSLR-LOVE-BAHK ANY. Replace PSLR-LOVE-BAHK by  your Computer name, as it shows on my pc properties.

double click on LMtools.exe

select config services tab:

service name: PROII

path to lmgrd.exe file:  C:\SIMSCI\PROII90\Flexlm\lmgrd.exe

path to license file: C:\SIMSCI\PROII90\Flexlm\ipassi.lic

path to debug log file: C:\SIMSCI\PROII90\Flexlm\debug.log

check  : start server at power up ; check: use services

click on save service tab.

select tab start/stop/reread and click "start server"

That's all

It's Ok, for me on windows 7 pro.

I hope this will help you.

----------


## tron322xer2010

Hi

there is already version 9.1 of pro II.
Anyone have the install and you can share?

thanks

----------


## polaris44

v9.1 -----
File size: 91.07 MB



```
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=W7UFKOFU
```

----------


## kb_jadhav

Dear Polaris44

The ProII files on the given link is :
PROII90-----1

Is there any PROII90-----2/3 if it is please share the link.

Thanks ...

----------


## sniperel

Dear Polaris44,

Can you please reupload the file for version 9.1? I can't download it.

Thanks very much!

----------


## Jexs

> the license does not work. I could not start server



even in win vista the server doesn't start  :Frown:

----------


## aseptman

There is a problem with this medcne. The installation does not create any flexlm folder on c drive as it should. Then some how ipaasi.lic does not work. In fact if you are using any aspen version on machine on which u trying to install this one then running ipassi.exe will make changes in win desktop server and will not allow aspen to run. It will say insufficient diskspace or memory... thus better be careful while trying out 9. Ver 8 in the forum was ok

----------


## Jexs

8.1 is ok but 8.3 has the same problem of 9

See More: Invensys SimSci-Esscor PRO/II 9.0

----------


## sniperel

can someone provide a valid link for the version 9.1?

----------


## messi_10

I had before installing proII v9 ProII v8.1 which was working.
And I installed ProII v9 and I did the same steps mentioned above but when I click start server it tells me that server cannot be started or something like that can any one provide us a solution so that version works.
Please I have a Project to do and I really need this software.
Thanks a lot.

----------


## aseptman

There have been suggestions of some alternative installations in this thread for 9 ver. But i agree with most that 8.1 is ok 9 has some problems. The thing does not work.

----------


## leurne

Hi! I heard that a ver 9.1 full ----- is released... but didnt find @_@

Some one can use 9.0 or have this 9.1 full -----ed?
otherwise I will stay on 8.3

----------


## sniperel

Dear friends,

Can someone please provide a link for version 9.1. Thanks a lot!

----------


## tron322xer2010

Dear Polaris44

You links only have SP1 for Pro II Version 9. Thanks
came out and Pro II version 9.1
if someone has the install. share

Thanks

----------


## leurne

not news about this software? I tried many differents technics and no one works  :Frown:

----------


## Ocuta

Hi everybody!! How can get the "debug.log" file? This one is not avaiable in the Flexlm folder. thanks in advance!!

----------


## Jexs

Ocuta, you have to create it.
Open notepad and save the file as "debug.log" (the extension is .log instead of .txt) in the folder Flexlm.

----------


## hnm

i can not install, i did same some instructions, but lmgn.exe informed that can not start sever.hizz, very difficult to install version 9.0. My system is Win7 Ultimate.^^

----------


## aconcagua

Do you have Hysys 3.2 or 3.1 installed in your system?
If it's yes, maybe you had to specify the path for the pro-II 9.0

click on tab " server diags", as I had installed Hysys 3.2, it produced this output:

License path:  C:\Flexlm\ipassi.lic;27000@Usuario-PC;C:\Program Files -
    (x86)\Common Files\Hyprotech\shared\vendorkey.lic

so I realized that the server would not start as it took this path for the license, so I wrote the correct path by clicking the tab "utilities" of LMTools.

----------


## sairamsista

Dear Aconcagua 



i have done the Steps as mentioned by you regarding the License server

Opened ipassi.lic by notepad, changed the first line: SERVER PSLR-LOVE-BAHK ANY. Replace PSLR-LOVE-BAHK by Computer name, as it shows on my pc properties. and changed ANY to Host ID of my Computer as it is 12 Digit Character. 

And the Rest steps followed as such

But it didnt work and iam getting this message 

"cannot connect to license server (-15,10:10061 "Winsock: Connection Refused")"See More: Invensys SimSci-Esscor PRO/II 9.0

----------


## mouss

plz anyone can upload pro/II 9.x , the link given here is not anymore working..
thanks

----------


## locke

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mouss

thanks locke
any thing free ?
as the link is referring to web site charging the download 
thanks

----------


## dresden

hello locke,

what is  .--------.com?

----------


## locke

Sorry. I found that at file_serve.

----------


## Adios2nd

There are two problem.
1. RegComp... error when install.
2. After install, I try another -----, but when add component it say database failed.

----------


## Adios2nd

I found the way to solve the regcomp problem (installation problem), you have to install the proII8.1 first (it also work with 8.3 version). proii 8.1 can be easily found at any website.

Good luck. :Eagerness:

----------


## velayati

Dears;

For people who want to install PROII on windows 7/vista:
You should replace the following Imgrd file on installed file of flexlm to be able to start flexlm service.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,

----------


## ghasem2010

Is there any ok installation for PROII 9.0
I have this error: No Server Lines in License File (-3,1,28).
I just copy my computer name in ipassi.lic
But I dont know ipassi.exe function.
Also I dont know host ID which is mentioned to be replaced in License file.
Please help me.

----------


## elglock

Hello!
1) Please check the first line of the file ipassi.lic (XXXXXX: Computer Name):

   SERVER XXXXXX ANY
   ...

2) Use the version 10.8.7.0 of lmgrd.exe, post by velayati: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

3) Check IPASSI_LICENSE_FILE environment variable, the code should be: 27000@Computer name
See attached image (PROII.jpg)

Note: The computer name must not contain Cyrillic characters.

Regards.

----------


## juliojuarezperez

Invensys SimSci-Esscor PRO/II 9.0
Hello, Friends
Some people help me, in the installation this soft
please you have sent slide of how it instal
here my  mail:julio.juarezp@yahoo.com.mx
 :Welcoming:

----------


## juliojuarezperez

Hola, aconcagua
ya instale el soft, pero me sale un error no such feature exists(-5, 357),
segui tus pasos pero
path to lmgrd.exe file: C:\SIMSCI\PROII90\Flexlm\lmgrd.exe   --> al ir a este folder no encontre FLexlm y cree un folder con este nombre aqui pegue los archivos del path, inlcuso pegue el archivo que recomiendan

path to license file: C:\SIMSCI\PROII90\Flexlm\ipassi.lic ---> coloque el modificado tambien usando las recomendaciones dadas

path to debug log file: C:\SIMSCI\PROII90\Flexlm\debug.log -->y este archivo no se de donde lo sacan..no lo encontre...
posiblemente ese error es por esto que menciono


podrias apoyarme amigo..
saludos desde mexico
 :Loyal: See More: Invensys SimSci-Esscor PRO/II 9.0

----------


## Julio Dutra

I clicked the link, but this message came out: "File not found".

Is there other link I could use?

----------


## mouss

can somebody share Pro|II V9 please 
can't upload it from here !
thanks

----------


## izady

This cr--- just work on win xp and original win7! if u have a non-genuine windows copy, possibly it doesn't work for U!!!

----------


## HoT_virGin

can someone reupload pls?? I really need this software to finish my project.

----------


## shengyuanyi

Hi, it seems like that this link does not work. 
Is there any other link available?

----------


## RefinoTech

Hi, Does anyone could help?

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks

----------


## maxou57

Hey everybody!

Could some upload Pro II version 9.1 with a tutorial for the setup please?

Thanks in advance

Maxou

----------


## Chemie

Dear Polaris, 
Can u please help me to get SIMSCI PROII V9.1. you have mentioned v9.1 and file size. I just needed upgrade from 9.0 to 9.2. that's all

----------


## juliojuarezperez

aconcagua
my mail is julio.juarezp@yahoo.com.mx
please help me

----------


## jrtn

debug.log es un archivo que tu creas. cuando le das click en browse solo pon debug.log y click en abrir
saludos

----------


## Guillermo59

please upload the pro II version 9 



thank youSee More: Invensys SimSci-Esscor PRO/II 9.0

----------


## vijayppt

it says file missing!

----------


## vijayppt

file missing.Please reupload

----------


## ahmetabi

the link is unfortunately dead.

Would please someone give a new link?

Thanks

----------


## yogacruise

Pls. ive new link sir

----------


## Chinmoy

Please Share Pro II

----------


## Lee86

Hi petrofars

thank you for the post.

I am struggling with the installation on my Windows 7 Ultimate laptop. The flexlm folder can't seem to be created. I get an error saying the license file is a problem.

Also, I have MS office 2013 so the office interface programs won't install.

Can you kindly help? Do you have installation instructions to install v9.1?

Thanking you in advance.

----------


## nvy08

Can someone post the PRO / II 9.2 -----?

----------


## mkhurram79

available everywhere v9.2

----------


## jrtn

i found these links in lavteam forum
Invensys.SimSci-Esscor.Hextran.9.2.rar
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Invensys.SimSci-Esscor.INPLANT.4.3.0.rar
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Invensys.SimSci-Esscor.PIPEPHASE.9.6.0.rar
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Invensys.SimSci-Esscor.PRO.II.version 9.2.rar
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

regards. thanks to williams and istigatore to make the fix of them  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
all the credits to them ok

----------


## jrtn

i found these links in lavteam forum
Invensys.SimSci-Esscor.Hextran.9.2.rar
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Invensys.SimSci-Esscor.INPLANT.4.3.0.rar
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Invensys.SimSci-Esscor.PIPEPHASE.9.6.0.rar
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Invensys.SimSci-Esscor.PRO.II.version 9.2.rar
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

regards. thanks to williams and istigatore to make the fix of them  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
all the credits to them ok

----------


## sairamsista

Dear Sir,
i want the password to unzip Flexlm Folder. Please update as i lost it when my PC is restored. Waiting for earliest.

----------


## Eng.Co2

I can not download it? Is it an individual problem?

See More: Invensys SimSci-Esscor PRO/II 9.0

----------


## nobelr

Hi:

The link don't work, please re upload again

----------


## nobelr

Pro II 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Samah Elbagir

Hello 
I've downloaded Pro II V9.3 but it keeps telling me ( cannot find license file) 
can anyone help me please ? i would really appreciate it 
my e-mail: samo7a19993@hotmail.com

----------


## sok_spl

thank you

----------


## sok_spl

thank you

----------


## netsoloist

Can it be install at Virtual Machine?

----------


## lolonaut

Does anyone have another (working) link?

Would be great!

Thanks!

----------

